# what plants are safe? mind-your-own-business (soleirolia soleirolii) and Bromeliads



## tony manning (Jan 4, 2015)

are *mind-your-own-business (soleirolia soleirolii) and Bromeliads* safe with tarantulas?

also any recommendations. 

i have a theraphosa apophysis looking for the big tank set up

regards


----------



## The Snark (Jan 4, 2015)

All plants are safe. Unless they aren't. Soleirolia and Bromeliads are safe. It would be virtually impossible to list every plant that is or may be hazardous. Some plants should never be used as the solanaceae and ficeae, and some have hazardous members of the family while others are safe as euphorbes. Best is to research each plant you are considering.

One thing to be aware of. There are two cross indexing lists of toxic plants. Those toxic to humans/mammals, those toxic under certain circumstances or genus/species specific and those that target certain organisms. The commonly poisonous plants for humans have several members that are reasonably safe for invertebrates and non mammalian vertebrates. It is up to you to do the research. Also, many plants with irritant toxins as Rhus don't effect exoskeletal creatures at all.


----------



## tony manning (Jan 5, 2015)

thank you. just wondering what alot of people use? 

i prefer soleiralia to moss myself


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 5, 2015)

The Snark said:


> All plants are safe. Unless they aren't. Soleirolia and Bromeliads are safe. It would be virtually impossible to list every plant that is or may be hazardous. Some plants should never be used as the solanaceae and ficeae, and some have hazardous members of the family while others are safe as euphorbes. Best is to research each plant you are considering.
> 
> One thing to be aware of. There are two cross indexing lists of toxic plants. Those toxic to humans/mammals, those toxic under certain circumstances or genus/species specific and those that target certain organisms. The commonly poisonous plants for humans have several members that are reasonably safe for invertebrates and non mammalian vertebrates. It is up to you to do the research. Also, many plants with irritant toxins as Rhus don't effect exoskeletal creatures at all.


Don't forget the nightshades


----------



## The Snark (Jan 5, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Don't forget the nightshades


Solanaceae


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 5, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Solanaceae


That moment when you realize how completely stupid you are....

I do not know a single scientific name for any plant species 

Forgive my ignorance lol


----------



## The Snark (Jan 6, 2015)

I got addicted to scientific names in college. (One instructor automatically gave any paper that used a non sci name an F.) I've been trying to break that habit ever since. Stupid is, after a few decades of basking in higher education, still getting eae mixed up - aea.


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 6, 2015)

The Snark said:


> I got addicted to scientific names in college. (One instructor automatically gave any paper that used a non sci name an F.) I've been trying to break that habit ever since. Stupid is, after a few decades of basking in higher education, still getting eae mixed up - aea.


I understand, I'm a computer science major so my mind is mostly filled with commands instead of latin. Plus I have no interest in most plants. Can barely tell two trees apart


----------



## The Snark (Jan 6, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> I understand, I'm a computer science major so my mind is mostly filled with commands instead of latin. Plus I have no interest in most plants. Can barely tell two trees apart


Telling two trees apart is easy. Use a measuring device. And never shake hands with a spruce or pitch your tent under a Coulter. Real programmers BASH, love to take dumps in front of everybody, fork whenever they feel like it and know how to kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 8, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> That moment when you realize how completely stupid you are....
> 
> I do not know a single scientific name for any plant species
> 
> Forgive my ignorance lol


I wouldn't feel bad about that not knowing sci names, many times when you see sci names and detailed info for that matter on bio leaning sites, many people cut and pasted the name and they are happy to have you think they've known the detailed info for years when they just looked it up 10 minutes ago, you never really know.  I remember watching Youtube and came across some people having intellirant challenges, trying to carry on strings of flowing intelligent thoughts with video replies when one guy finally typed in what some other guy was saying at google and they found out he was just reading stuff he found on the internet hahaha, oh man, some people are legit but you just never know about some so I'd keep that in mind in general on sites like this.  I mean watch this guy, it's a joke but you get the idea.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5cEik2ABY   I often cut and paste sci names I'm unfamiliar with for the readers info in case they want to check it out with a search.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

tony manning said:


> are *mind-your-own-business (soleirolia soleirolii) and Bromeliads* safe with tarantulas?
> 
> also any recommendations.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous, how'd you manage one of those? I have a T. Stirmi


----------



## tony manning (Jan 8, 2015)

theres a couple good breeders in england. got mine from bristol tarantulas


----------



## The Snark (Jan 8, 2015)

Galapoheros said:


> I wouldn't feel bad about that not knowing sci names, many times when you see sci names and detailed info for that matter on bio leaning sites, many people cut and pasted the name and they are happy to have you think they've known the detailed info for years when they just looked it up 10 minutes ago, you never really know.  I remember watching Youtube and came across some people having intellirant challenges, trying to carry on strings of flowing intelligent thoughts with video replies when one guy finally typed in what some other guy was saying at google and they found out he was just reading stuff he found on the internet hahaha, oh man, some people are legit but you just never know about some so I'd keep that in mind in general on sites like this.  I mean watch this guy, it's a joke but you get the idea.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5cEik2ABY   I often cut and paste sci names I'm unfamiliar with for the readers info in case they want to check it out with a search.


I once read a dissertation, a couple of hundred pages that were pretty obvious plagiarisms and chained together research snippets in what I considered a chaotic mess. However, the review board accepted it and awarded a doctorate. That got me to thinking. The review board was made up of much more competent academics than myself so what did they see that I was missing? The basis of school isn't to memorize encyclopedias, it's to give the student a grounding and the ability to look things up. Double checking spelling and checking references and citations is as much a part of higher education as memorizing facts.

I'm not negating what you are saying and your example is excellent but there are a lot of mentally disorganized people out there with MA's or MS's or phuds who have a lot of trouble chaining thoughts into coherent sentences. As Tom Lehrer put it, plagiarize, plagiarize, plagiarize! But remember to always call it research. 

I'll never forget this one astrophysicist at Cal Tech. Able to locate stellar objects phenomenal distances off from seemingly trivial irregularities in mathematical equations yet at least once a week had to have the guard at the parking lot help him locate where he parked his car.


PS Wandering the web this morning. I did research at LA County arboretums on Rhus Toxicondendra, Toxicondrenaceae, R Diversaloba for erosion control purposes. I spent the better part of 6 months with rashes from the bleeping plants and probably read everything ever published on the crap. So today I chanced to look up Rhus only to discover pistachios, mangoes and cashews are in the same family! (Frankel, Edward, Ph.D. 1991. Poison Ivy, Poison Oak, Poison Sumac and Their Relatives; Pistachios, Mangoes and Cashews. The Boxwood Press. Pacific Grove, Calif. ISBN 0-940168-18-9.)
And my completely useless facts storage just grew a little! Yeay! Got to love research!

PPS Why is there a Toxicondendra Toxicondendra? (Poison Ivy) Was there. That has finally been corrected to  	Anacardiaceae, Toxicondendron, S Radicans. Give them another few years and they will discover Radicans and diversiloba are the same species, environmentally adapted and altered genetically.

So what's with all the plant noise? Well, I already knew everything there was to know about Rhus. I just researched it again and discovered I had to learn it all over again. Use dem dar referencers. But try to make coherent sentences two.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 8, 2015)

Yip.  I see people fool themselves reading others comments on the internet, they seem to lose confidence thinking that other person is soooo smart.  My point was, "don't feel so bad, they too could cut and paste like a lot of those people do."  Those people may or may not intend on being misleading in wanting others to think they know so much.  But since the reader doesn't know either way, they shouldn't judge themselves that way so much.  I've seen websites that are almost completely cut and pasted material, it can work for the reader though like you said.  ...how do I get side tracked so easily.... must be the ADHD.  no, no, take out the H.  I read that about Mangoes too a while back when I grew some from seeds, it was a surprise to me too.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 8, 2015)

Galapoheros said:


> Yip.  I see people fool themselves reading others comments on the internet, they seem to lose confidence thinking that other person is soooo smart.  My point was, "don't feel so bad, they too could cut and paste like a lot of those people do."  Those people may or may not intend on being misleading in wanting others to think they know so much.  But since the reader doesn't know either way, they shouldn't judge themselves that way so much.  I've seen websites that are almost completely cut and pasted material, it can work for the reader though like you said.  ...how do I get side tracked so easily.... must be the ADHD.  no, no, take out the H.  I read that about Mangoes too a while back when I grew some from seeds, it was a surprise to me too.


Yups. It's a mentality thing which is now being trained and ingrained into peoples minds thanks to TV. They take what is shoved in their faces as truth and rarely analyze what they are being told. The person who just reads the wiki or similar articles is a fool. If you don't check the citations and links you are just getting word bites. The analytical part of the brain is just sitting idle over there in the corner humming one note songs to itself. Senator Al Franken recently tore some right wing 'authority' to shreds citing the articles the authority cited, except Franken analyzed and saw the article meant the exact opposite of the claim the guy made. The guy simply read a synopsis, put together probably by a brain free sycophant.

I wonder how many people know you must never eat unblanched cashews as the inner shell is loaded with the same irritant as in poison ivy, urushiol. Thus why you never find unshelled cashews in stores.


----------

